# caer mal



## willg

Gente quero saber dizer "caer mal" em portugues mas no seguinte contexto:

"Me cayó mal la comida, por eso estoy enfermo"

".................. a comida e por isso estou doente"


----------



## FranParis

Caiu-me mal a comida e por isso estou doente.


----------



## willg

Voces tambem usam a mesma expressao????'


----------



## FranParis

willg said:


> Voces tambem usam a mesma expressao????'


 
Não, nós usamos a expressão : _La bouffe est mal tombée._


----------



## willg

Caraca mas voce é frances!!!! preciso de algum brasileiro!!!!!!! 


Si tu veux je peux te parler en frances aussi!!! ajjajajajaj


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal usa-se o que o FranParis escreveu. No Brasil realmente não sei.


----------



## willg

No brasil, qual seria a expressao mais comum????


----------



## Tomby

willg said:


> Caraca mas voce é frances!!!! preciso de algum brasileiro!!!!!!!
> Si tu veux je peux te parler en frances aussi!!! ajjajajajaj


Quem me dera que algum dia eu dominasse o português que sabe FranParis!


----------



## Vanda

Como vocês ja´misturaram francês ao tópico, terei que transferi-lo para o outro fórum.

Dizemos: a comida não me fez bem. Sei que temos algumas expressões interessantes, mas não consigo me lembrar no momento.


----------



## Odinh

Eu diria 'Me caiu mal a comida' ou, no negativo, 'Não me caiu muito bem a comida' (mais usado).


----------



## AndyR

Me fez mal a comida

Me fez passar mal a comida

Seriam possibilidades também..


----------



## tRabUcLes

oi, gente!

... e pra dizer que uma pessoa nao é legal, que nao é simpatica??

ejemplo en espanol: 
*me cae mal*, es muy pesada!
*me cayô muy bien*, es muy simpatica!!

abraço!
tRaBucLeS


----------



## MOC

Nesse contexto só conheço a expressão em espanhol. Em Portugal nunca ouvi ninguém usar "cair bem" com esse significado. Acho que usualmente se diz apenas "gostei dela. É muito simpática".  Pelo menos não me ocorre uma expressão semelhante em português.


----------



## Vanda

tRabUcLes said:


> oi, gente!
> 
> ... e pra dizer que uma pessoa nao é legal, que nao é simpatica??
> 
> ejemplo en espanol:
> *me cae mal*, es muy pesada!
> *me cayô muy bien*, es muy simpatica!!
> 
> abraço!
> tRaBucLeS


 
Como em qualquer lugar, cada pessoa tem o seu modo ou o seu momento de expressar uma idéia. 
Algumas idéias:
me cae mal - Não vou com a cara daquela pessoa./ Não vou com a cara dele./ Não me dou com aquela pessoa. / Não me dou com ele.
me cayô muy bien - Adoro Fulana!/ Fulano, é gente boa!/ Que cara simpático, né?/ 

As possibilidades são muitas....


----------



## tRabUcLes

obrigado, gente!!

tinha esquecido a expressao: gostar dele ou dela...
eu tinha ouvido também: adoro fulana!

pelo contrario, "Não vou com a cara daquela pessoa./ Não vou com a cara dele./ Não me dou com aquela pessoa. / Não me dou com ele" nao as tinha jamais escutado... legal, gusto delas, obrigado!!
abraço


----------



## MOC

"não vou com a cara dele" e "não me dou bem com ele" ouvem-se muito por aqui.


----------



## AndyR

Acho que o mais comum para dizer que "Alguién te cayó bien" é dizer que "Eu acho fulano gente fina" ou "Eu acho fulano gente boa"


----------



## spielenschach

A seguinte expressão ouve - se a cada passo:
Aquele fulano não me agrada!


----------

